# Sarri super cafone:"Non ti mando aff... perchè sei donna". Video.



## admin (12 Marzo 2018)

*Sarri super cafone:"Non ti mando aff... perchè sei donna". Video.*

Sarri sempre più supercafone in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico del Napoli, dopo l pareggio contro l'Inter, si rivolge così ad una giornalista che gli aveva chiesto se lo scudetto fosse ormai andato:"Non ti mando a fare in culo perchè sei una donna e sei carina". 

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2018)




----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarri sempre più supercafone in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico del Napoli, dopo l pareggio contro l'Inter, si rivolge così ad una giornalista che gli aveva chiesto se lo scudetto fosse ormai andato:"Non ti mando a fare in culo perchè sei una donna e sei carina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



La risposta non è esattamente da signore ma la domanda che domanda è?????


----------



## jacky (12 Marzo 2018)

La Juventus deve ancora beccare Inter, Roma, Milan e Napoli. In più ha Champions e Coppa Italia.

Ma come al solito si scrivono frasi fatte... La verità è che senza il Napoli la domenica si dovrebbe guardare Ping Pong su Eurosport.

Perché Milan, Roma e Inter fanno pena... non il Napoli!

Detto questo Sarri ha esagerato.


----------



## Anguus (12 Marzo 2018)

Inconcepibile. Inqualificabile che questo venga ancora fatto allenare in serie A, nessuno che gli spari in faccia che è un PERDENTE.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarri sempre più supercafone in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico del Napoli, dopo l pareggio contro l'Inter, si rivolge così ad una giornalista che gli aveva chiesto se lo scudetto fosse ormai andato:"Non ti mando a fare in culo perchè sei una donna e sei carina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Questi atteggiamenti proprio non li capisco. Contento lui e il suo presidente...


----------



## Anguus (12 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> La Juventus deve ancora beccare Inter, Roma, Milan e Napoli. In più ha Champions e Coppa Italia.
> 
> Ma come al solito si scrivono frasi fatte... La verità è che senza il Napoli la domenica si dovrebbe guardare Ping Pong su Eurosport.
> 
> ...



Io credo che la frase che da il livello dell'allenatore sia questa "Il Napoli non ha l'obbligo di vincere". Io penso che se si cercasse un esempio concreto della favola "La volpe e l'uva" nessun esempio potrebbe essere più azzeccato. Sarri sa già di aver perso lo scudetto, e lo ha perso non per "u' fatturat" come sostiene lui, lo ha perso perché non puoi trasmettere a giocatori di altissimo livello quali KOulibaly, Mertens, Hamsik, Callejon, Insigne e tanti altri il messaggio di dover rinunciare a una competizione per poter focalizzare tutte le attenzioni sul campionato. Se fossi un giocatore di questo livello mi sentirei OFFESO dopo questa conferenza stampa e dopo queste parole, non puoi andare a dire a MERTENS a mio avviso uno dei più forti in Europa nel suo ruolo, "NON ABBIAMO L'OBBLIGO DI VINCERE", puoi fare il gioco più bello del mondo ma quando hai la mentalità da perdente non raggiungi nessun obiettivo e come mettere a guidare una Ferrari un vecchietto di 80 anni.


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarri sempre più supercafone in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico del Napoli, dopo l pareggio contro l'Inter, si rivolge così ad una giornalista che gli aveva chiesto se lo scudetto fosse ormai andato:"Non ti mando a fare in culo perchè sei una donna e sei carina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



e questo qua qualcuno lo vorebbe sulla nostra panca?


----------



## Sotiris (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarri sempre più supercafone in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico del Napoli, dopo l pareggio contro l'Inter, si rivolge così ad una giornalista che gli aveva chiesto se lo scudetto fosse ormai andato:"Non ti mando a fare in culo perchè sei una donna e sei carina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



poteva e doveva lottare per vincere l'Europa League, è stato stupido a credere che il Var gli avrebbe permesso di lottare ad armi pari coi ladri.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Marzo 2018)

Numero uno


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2018)

Io lo vorrei al Milan solo per il fatto di aver dato del f..cio a Mancini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarri sempre più supercafone in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico del Napoli, dopo l pareggio contro l'Inter, si rivolge così ad una giornalista che gli aveva chiesto se lo scudetto fosse ormai andato:"Non ti mando a fare in culo perchè sei una donna e sei carina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Non è in discussione che sia rozzo e cafone, ma ora apriti cielo... a quando la reazione scandalizzata di Asia Argento?


----------



## sballotello (12 Marzo 2018)

cosa gli ha fatto un po di successo..


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2018)

Vi ricordate com'era ad Empoli? Tutto timido, umile.

L'insuccesso gli ha dato alla testa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Marzo 2018)

L'allenatore più miserabile della serie A.
Piangina, antipatico, cafone, perdente.
Lo vedrei bene all'Inda.


----------



## Victorss (12 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è in discussione che sia rozzo e cafone, ma ora apriti cielo... a quando la reazione scandalizzata di Asia Argento?


Appunto, già si parla di frasi Sessiste di Sarri. Cos'è avrebbe dovuto mandare a fare in ciullo come si fa con gli uomini altrimenti non è equo? 
Mi sta già venendo il vomito per le idiozie che leggerò.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2018)

L' ho visto in diretta: l' ha detto ridendo.

Mi sono comunque imbarazzato per lui.

A Napoli se non si scrollano di dosso questo senso di vittimismo, lo scudetto lo vinceranno quando tornerà il prossimo Maradona: mai.

Dovrebbero tutti imparare da Allegri: E' l' allenatore più ansioso e agitato della serie A, me lo ricordo come sudava nelle interviste quando era al Milan, nei primi tempi.
Ma è furbissimo, in conferenza fa il simpatico e l' ultra sicuro di sè, mostrando e sopratutto OSTENTANDO senso di superiorità, e ci sta costruendo la carriera, con buoni risultati direi.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Appunto, già si parla di frasi Sessiste di Sarri. Cos'è avrebbe dovuto mandare a fare in ciullo come si fa con gli uomini altrimenti non è equo?
> Mi sta già venendo il vomito per le idiozie che leggerò.



Le donne non vogliono equità, la vogliono dove prima erano "perdenti". Dove sono "vincenti", vogliono continuare con la disparità dei sessi. Chiamale sceme


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2018)

Spero finisca dietro la Roma


----------



## ilCapitan6 (12 Marzo 2018)

Maleducazione e offese non hanno giustificazioni. Da censura.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate com'era ad Empoli? Tutto timido, umile.
> 
> L'insuccesso gli ha dato alla testa.



con Don Maurizio sono di parte perché lo vorrei al milan prima di subito,ma in ogni caso Sarri è sempre stato cosi anche ai tempi dell'empoli e anche della B...riceveva diffide e multe già a quel tempo...


----------

